# Muzzy Phantoms



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

no... go with the montecs or magnus buzzcuts for your set up


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't see why they wouldn't work. They seem like an awesome broadhead especially with your low draw weight and length.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you would be better off with an MX-3


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Go with a fixed blade like the MX3 or a Slick Trick or a Magnus.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Go with a fixed blade like the MX3 or a Slick Trick or a Magnus. They're a better bet with your specs.


----------



## Tyler86 (Jun 16, 2012)

I use the phantom mx and couldnt be happier. They take a beating....I put one through a target and the 3/4" plywood at 50yds. Plenty accurate for me...had rage 3 blades once and I had to switch cuz I dont trust them for elk and bear. Great broadhead though, dont listen to the crap about them being junk. Theyre just junk because somebody shoots something else.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

not sure, but the regular Muzzys like the original 100 grain 3 blade and the MX-3's I know fly really well for sure.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> Go with a fixed blade like the MX3 or a Slick Trick or a Magnus. They're a better bet with your specs.


The muzzy phantom is like a traditional style head like the magnus. It would penetrate better than the MX3 or the Slick trick.


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

Go with the mx-3.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

mx-3s dont fly well out of his bow


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Check magnus out then. Or tricks.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

actually if you go with phantoms I'd go with the 85 grain 2 blade phantoms, or go with a Muzzy 75 grain 3 blade, thats what I used when I was at your specs and they worked flawlessly.

surprizingly for most of you guys that know me, this season I'm trying a NEW BROADHEAD! Since QAD sponsors our outdoor minisrty and they are a great company, I'm trying out their new Exodus broadheads. I bought some last weekend while I was at the big buck expo since I couldnt wait to get some and try them out.

if you dont know what they are, theyre a fixed replaceable blade broadhead, completely made of stainless steel, has a bone shattering tip on it, and they have .040" thick blades on them, the blades are designed to go slightly over the shaft making the overall length of the broadhead very short, making them fly like a fieldpoint. They come in 85 and 100 grain weights and you can get them with full blades or the swept blades. I think they run around $35 for 3 of them maybe $40.

so far I've shot them out of my Z7 at 40yds and 60yds and they really do fly dead on with my fieldpoints, and as far as the foam target goes that I have they penetrate extremely well, and the blades are super sharp, hair shaving sharp and after shooting one broadhead maybe 5-6 times into that foam target the blades were still as sharp as when I pulled them out of the box.

here in the next week or 2 I finally get to do some hog hunting so I'll definitely get to try them out. from what I've watched and heard about them they are some really awesome broadheads.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

if your bow is tuned they are awesome. I would shoot them but I feel that magnus is a better company. out of a tuned bow they fly just fine


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

you have the added bonus of a lifetime garuntee with magnus


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

My friend shoots them and he says they don't shoot good past 20 yards.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

flynh97 said:


> My friend shoots them and he says they don't shoot good past 20 yards.


Your friend's bow isn't tuned then. There is no reason why you couldn't shoot any broadhead on the market with a properly tuned bow. Magnus stingers and snuffers both fly great out of all of my bows out to 80 yards


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

very true, I've never had a problem with broadheads not flying well.


bigbulls10 said:


> Your friend's bow isn't tuned then. There is no reason why you couldn't shoot any broadhead on the market with a properly tuned bow. Magnus stingers and snuffers both fly great out of all of my bows out to 80 yards


----------

